
Ask HN: Any tips on landing sponsorships for a conference? - kmf
Hey HN!<p>I&#x27;m putting together Byteconf React (byteconf.com) - it&#x27;s a free, two-day React&#x2F;JS conference streamed on Twitch.<p>A lot of the conference planning is going great! We&#x27;ve got a great initial set of speakers, and we received ~70 great talk proposals in our Call for Papers.<p>The thing that I haven&#x27;t quite nailed (this is my first conference) is getting sponsors interested in the event. From my point of view, it&#x27;s pretty compelling - as far as I can tell, it&#x27;s the first online-only conference for JS&#x2F;React devs, and it&#x27;s a great opportunity to reach an audience of devs around the world with a potential product&#x2F;service.<p>I&#x27;ve been reaching out to companies at a variety of sizes - from large ones like AWS&#x2F;MS&#x2F;Big 4-sized companies, and small ones like React consulting shops, etc. I&#x27;ve gotten a couple responses, but haven&#x27;t reached the point where a company is REALLY interested and wanting to secure a slot. Generally, people are interested, but by the time I send the prospectus, the conversation slows to a half.<p>I&#x27;m a software engineer, so I definitely have work to do on the marketing side of this conf! Any marketing-inclined people have tips on how to do conference sponsorship outreach well? Here&#x27;s the sponsorship prospectus, too: I&#x27;ve included prices&#x2F;perks&#x2F;etc and am 1000% open to any feedback.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;file&#x2F;d&#x2F;1_EiIHX7lB2DQtJp327Ajxgk9ReIVU5Sc&#x2F;view?usp=sharing
======
87
How many people are going to attend it? The prospect doesn't mention that. Or
who the organizer is. What's the track record?

Judging by the prospectus it's the first conference you've ever organized and
you cannot make any predictions about the turnout (or know it's going to be
lackluster).

If that's not the case then you haven't communicated it[0].

Otherwise 500$ as the cheapest entry point is unreasonable. Quite frankly at
this stage, as an unknown brand - they're the ones doing you a favor.

I'd lower the prices AND make it clear they can participate without paying a
dime. You can charge $$$ next year/iteration.

[0] you mention some luminaries - well I don't know who these people are. a
simple byline like "who created <library x> used by <y> people around the
world" would go a long way.

~~~
kmf
Hey, thank you for this feedback. I think I'm going to pivot a bit on the
structure of the conf due to this comment! It's helped me realize that it
might be a bit ambitious for a first conference -- thanks for taking the time
to read through everything!

